# kayak fly fishing newbie



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I posted this on the canoe and kayak section but figured I may get more help in the fly section since that is what I will be using this kayak mainly for.

So I got a kayak today as a gift its a sundolphin journey 10 ss. I dont know much about it besides its an sit on top kayak and is made for fishing. So I was just wondering if there are any type of critical modifications I ned to make on this kayak to get it ready to fly fish out of? Also are there any important things I need to know on how to fly fish out of a kayak? And is there a way to modify the kayak to stand up in it so I can sight fish carp?

Any help or tips would be much appreciated. Also Ive never kayaked before let alone fish out of one so this will all be new. But I have done a lot of fly fishing. thanks.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I fly fish in a NuCanoe Frontier because it has an open deck so that my fly does not get caught up on anything so in my opinion that would be a close second to standing although you can still cast sitting down. There are DIY outriggers on Youtube that are pretty sweet unless the manufacturer of your yak already makes them.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea im interested in the outriggers but will probably wait to do that in the winter when everything freezes up....being that the warm water season for kayaks is almost over.

thanks for the input


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

meathelmet, how stable is the nucanoe? I'm thinking about one of those for a spring time purchase and want to be able to stand while casting....I'm not a light guy


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

They are super stable, I am 6'1 and 225 and my knees are not what they used to be. Kayak Corral in Saline Michigan has them and they do demos often. Check out the NuCanoe forum and ask around and I may be able to give you a demo on mine.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I was looking at them at Columbus Kayak. Seems like the perfect fishing platform. How do you lug it around? Trailer? pick up bed? roof top?


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I started loading it on my minivan but at 78lbs it got old quick. I found a used jet ski trailer for $60. I have seen people go to harbor freight and get a pretty good deal, nice thing about a trailer is that you can have most of your stuff screwed in a locked in for the ride.

You tube has numerous videos on the classic and frontier.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Im in the same boat (err kayak). My wife purchased me a Pelican Strike 100x Angler for my birthday, and gave it to me a couple days early in hopes of using it this weekend.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea I think im going out this weekend and im kinda hoping it stays warmer so I can use it more. But then on the other hand im really excited for Skagit swinging for steelehead this fall. So either way I guess its going to be a fun septemebr and October.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I am also new to kayaking but have an inflatable kayak that I have been getting out on some waters near Canton and quickly got the hang of it and trying to learn some of the waters better but wish I had got in to it years ago.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

lorainfly24 said:


> yea I think im going out this weekend and im kinda hoping it stays warmer so I can use it more. But then on the other hand im really excited for Skagit swinging for steelehead this fall. So either way I guess its going to be a fun septemebr and October.


So how did you do? 

I actually fish all the way tip ice up and knowing where to find them is the key.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

no go...my brother who bought me the kayak couldnt go and im a little leary about going out my first time by myself....being that Ive never been in a kayak before let alone fly fished out of it. So I dont know if Ill even get out the is year on it...He works retale which means most weekends so its hard to be on the same schedule....Thats ok Ill make up for it next year.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I learned to kayak alone on calm lakes this year and it is pretty easy to get the hang of it, I quickly found how easy it is to get around and fish after dark and there is still plenty of time for you to learn this year with this nice weather it would be a mistake to not get out in the evenings. I am sure others would be happy to hit the lake with you as I have seen others learning also.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

lorainfly24, I will be going out in the lake by Jackalope Monday morning if you want to fish and get used to your kayak. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Yakphisher said:


> lorainfly24, I will be going out in the lake by Jackalope Monday morning if you want to fish and get used to your kayak. Send me a PM if you are interested.


Did you make it out and do any good?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

My yak is a 12ft perception angler....I don't fish from it but rather use it to get from one good spot to the next on the rivers I fish ...Mad, Stillwater, Big Darby. I mounted to rod holders so I can carry 2 rigged fly rods while I'm on the water.....and I weaved a rope from para cord to tie off with once I find a promising spot . Once I see a likey area I pull over tie off grab a rod and start fishing ......when I'm done I stick my rod back in the holder untie and move on down stream .....yaks are very fast and you can cover many miles of river in a day when I do shorter flows I use my pontoon boat much easyier to get in and out of and I can drag a chain and fish any likely structure with a streamer while still on the move between good spots......Mad River tactic...yaks are awesome......river fishermans best friend ...mine weights in at like 50lbs ..stable very fast ......when I fish and don't have a chase truck , like on the Stillwater.....I can paddle up stream with ease and still cover 5+ miles of water in a day.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Can you paddle the yak upstream on the mad or is the current too strong?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

iajetpilot said:


> Can you paddle the yak upstream on the mad or is the current too strong?


Ive never tried going upstream on the Mad . I live close enough the wife will drop me and leave my truck at my take-out point. On the Stillwater river I go upstream all the time ....


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

That is my plan mainly also. As I like fishing rivers more than still water I want to set up a all day float on the upper clearfork since most of it cant be touched without permission.I guess Ill have all winter to brainstorm but do you guys that use them for transport on rivers this time of year wear waders in them? Seems dangerous to me but I dont know much about it so I could be dead wrong also.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I often wear waders when I kayack when I do not want to get wet at all and waders and a rain jacket when it is pouring is great! A consideration I would have is to use a wader belt around the waist or chest in case of a spill in to the water will help keep the waders from filling with water so easily and the vest should keep you upright.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks that clarifies that for me. Wader belt makes a lot of sense just didn't know if the life jacket would hold me up with waders and a little water in them.


----------

